# Ossabaw Hog Hunt Jan 20-22



## Chuck Martin (Dec 16, 2010)

Who else got drawn? Me and my three boy got picked this go around and can't wait to get back to the island!


----------



## Jayrod (Dec 18, 2010)

Got rejected this year Chuck...Went this past Jan...and got in on the A/C hunt last month.  Good luck to you...let us know how you do.  We've put 6 hogs in the freezer this year so I'm good with a rejection this time


----------



## XxDeer HunterxX (Dec 21, 2010)

we got our reject on the hog hunts, but were there over thanksgiving,  got two bucks,  the hog kill was off a bit.  They have a new ranger down there, nice guy named Cody, who was given the pig killin and trappin job, while Eric was recovering from the unfortunate incident on the 4 wheeler, COdy is new on the job, just out of school and I'm sure wanting to impress  Andy,  anyway, he says without appearing to be bragging at all, that he's killed at least a thousand in the last 8 months.  The pig kill was off at the P/c hunt,  something like 45 or 55 pigs.  And Rusty's crowd on the all days accounted for about a third of those. Just saying you may have to work a little harder for the pigs, there are still plenty there, we saw what looked like a 250 pounder standing in the road on the way out the last night.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Dec 21, 2010)

They've been trying to make a dent in them things for a while......you just gotta get back in there with'em and work at it.


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 21, 2010)

if they leave rusty and brantley over there about a month all hogs will be exterminated!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## oldfatbubba (Dec 24, 2010)

Got rejected!


----------



## Campingman (Jan 26, 2011)

Any reports on how the hunt was ?


----------



## O-Country (Jan 27, 2011)

I think around 84 showed up.I think the finel # was between 105 and 115 for the kill.It was a great hunt with great weather.


----------



## Campingman (Jan 27, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the report.


----------

